# American Graffiti Cast, then and now



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2015)

I loved that movie! Maybe you'll like to catch up with the cast, too.

http://www.answers.com/article/1282...&param2=null&param5=940660&param6=30552637461

"American Graffiti" was nominated for five Oscars, including Best Picture. It is an iconic film that has stood the test of time, but what's the cast up to now?

Here's one image; Ron Howard:


----------



## oldman (Jun 17, 2015)

One of my all time favorite movies. I have both the DVD and the soundtrack, which is really awesome. Paul Le Mat was not a great or even a good actor, but he played the part of John Milner as good as Winkler played Fonzie and he won an academy award for his role in AG. I always thought Dreyfuss was underrated. He did a very good job with some of the crap roles he was given, like in "Jaws." "What About Bob" was hilarious and reminded me of someone that I knew.  Cindy Williams is still a knockout and if I wasn't married....


----------

